# Just joined



## Dark_Oblivion (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello, I'm Ben, I just joined here. I'm 15, I do stage crew work. I've been a techie for five years, and am now a regular stage manager at my school. I'm in high school (9th grade) in New York by the way, though I work mostly middle school shows still, due to time issues. I'm doing a mentoring program with about 8-10 middle school kids to try and get them well trained so that I can move onto bigger and better things (aka the high school shows). Just wanted to say hello and get my feet in the water. 

Ben


----------



## DJErik07 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey welcome to ControlBooth!! I am sure the welcome wagon will be arount soon. 

Just have a look around and read and contribute to the post and just have a good time and meet new people!!

once again WELCOME!!!


----------



## Peter (Feb 28, 2005)

hey, welcome! (the welcome waggon is here!) 

You started out doing stage work fairly young! 5th grade! wow, The first chance kids in my area have to work anything stage or tech is in about 8th grade. (It used to be lower, but the MS hasnt done any plays in a few years so the age has crept up, especially since we all use one facility)

Mentouring is a really good program and you should be proud to be involved with it! 

Welcome To Controlbooth.com!

-the Official Welcome Waggon (part 2)


----------



## avkid (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey there,Welcome to Controlbooth. Hope you have fun and learn too!
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------

